# Moen Cartridge



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Can anyone identify the model number of cartidge of this mixer, just by looking at photo? It was emailed to me and I want to show up with cartridge in hand.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Oops here are the photos.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Just bring as many Moen cartridges as you have.....:laughing:

1222
1224
1225
1248
Did I leave any of the old ones out?


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

1225


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

One more.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like either 1222 or 1225 from last pic.

1224 is for lav faucets and 1248 is Roman tub valves.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks gentlemen ill pick both up on way there. Are they different enough to determine which is correct one?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, the 1222B is thicker than the 1225B. Also, 1222B is called a posi-temp.

Your supply house might exchange them for free.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

yes


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

the existing cartridge is a 1200 all brass(guessing)
a 1225 will replace it

make sure you have an extra clip (that secures cartridge into valve body)
or be careful not to lose the existing one.

that looks like a quality grade OEM handle with metal stem receiver.
replacement handles are generally all plastic

screw pattern in the faceplate indicates not a posi temp
this is a photo of posi temp faceplate


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

HOMER said:


> the existing cartridge is a 1200 all brass(guessing)
> a 1225 will replace it
> 
> make sure you have an extra clip (that secures cartridge into valve body)
> ...


 
Round these parts its something you learn in the first month. We just deal with that many of them. Its gonna be 25 for sure as Homer is %100 correct.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't forget your puller! We don't want to hear any whining about how hard it was.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

First time I've had to replace a old Moen cartridge. Every one I have changed is a posi-temp cartridge. I sure will use my handy puller. As far as clips I will see if supply house sells them individualy.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Don't forget your puller! We don't want to hear any whining about how hard it was.


And don't forget an EZ-Out to use after the center of that old 1200 pulls out. :whistling2:









Paul


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I always clean the inside of the valve with a copper brush after the old cartridge is out


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

If it is an 1225b , make sure all of the rubber comes out of the ports. 
Sometimes the 1200 works better than the 1225b.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think ill make an inventory list of truck stock this weekend. Found these in tool box compartment.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> I think ill make an inventory list of truck stock this weekend. Found these in tool box compartment.


 That's at least 3 more than I have on any of my trucks.:laughing:


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

The sleeve is too small to be a positemp. So it is a brass pull out, which you can replace with the plastic 1225


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

depending on the problem you may want to take with you a balancing spool. That is an old moen legend and the spool is in the valve body verse cartridge.

Meontrol


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

That valve is as old as I am :laughing:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31gdKSWgb0L._SL500_AA300_.jpg
If it's the original cartridge, its brass, like the one above.
I almost certain the 1225's currently available, will work to fix it though...


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

You guys hit the nail on the head. I replaced 2 cartridges in dwelling, one was plastic and the other was tough to pull i recommended replacement and it was the original brass cartridge. Problem solved no more drips from shower and other handle now pulls out like butter.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Now take the old ones back to the supply house for the lifetime warranty replacements.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Now take the old ones back to the supply house for the lifetime warranty replacements.


I was told they will only replace the plastic cartridges under warranty now, no more brass ones. Don't know if thats the case for sure though.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Called out to replace a 1200 series moen catridge.
The one on left is after market hardware store cartridge and the one on right is moen package cartridge.
After market cartridge fits perfect and seats all the way in for clip to slide right in.
Moen package cartridge won't seat all the way in no matter how much grase I applied or how hard I pushed. I even made sure stem was pulled all the way out.
What is the theory here I'm truly stumped, model number of mixer moen valve is 1016p.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

The outer shell is too long and imported material.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I've tried using the plastic ones and have had them turn on by themselves, anyone else?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's photo.


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I've tried using the plastic ones and have had them turn on by themselves, anyone else?


Posi temp? Or 1225b? Couple times on 1225 I had to wipe off some grease from inside cartridge cuz water pressure kept pushing handle out


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bhawk4747 said:


> Posi temp? Or 1225b? Couple times on 1225 I had to wipe off some grease from inside cartridge cuz water pressure kept pushing handle out


 Oh that one.... I thought u were talking about the real. Brass 1200 cartridge.


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Oh that one.... I thought u were talking about the real. Brass 1200 cartridge.


Haha "the real". I only install what the boss supplies


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> And don't forget an EZ-Out to use after the center of that old 1200 pulls out. :whistling2:
> 
> Paul


 And a bolt tap with some wooden dowel


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I repair a lot of Moens. We have hard water and it used to be that you were lucky if you could get the brass cartridge out at all. I used to carry the aftermarket tool that will pull the sleeve, but found that more often than not the cartridge would not pull out and the tool was stuck - and the valve had to be replaced anyway. In extreme cases, I can recommend PB Blaster, but make sure you clean it all out afterwards or it will dissolve new o-rings.

I didn't have much luck with taps and hardwood dowels, either. Moen used to include instructions with their brass cartridges to remove the barrel that way, believe it or not.

I don't remember there ever being a warranty on brass cartridges - the lifetime cartridge warranty was a new thing when they brought out the plastic cartridges. 

And as a side note, the new version of the Posi-temp cartridge just plain sucks. I've had 'em leak right out of the box. That's Moen - if something works, they'll fix it so it doesn't.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I spoke to a Moen rep yesterday and explained the cartridge not fitting and he explained how they have changed sightly and if the diverter is older than 1996 they are different. He explained at times you would need to take a file to back end of cartridge to have it seat in mixer.


----------



## TomSV650 (Jun 18, 2008)

How about a tap, bolt and some washers. This homeowner has the right idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vi...2k&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_694036


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

TomSV650 said:


> How about a tap, bolt and some washers. This homeowner has the right idea.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vi...2k&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_694036


Notice at the end how he turns the water back off, removes & turns the whole cartridge to make hot & cold on proper sides, rather than just turning the stem 180.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> And don't forget an EZ-Out to use after the center of that old 1200 pulls out. :whistling2:
> 
> Paul


Pulls the rest If the center pulls out


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I never failed getting the brass cartridge out using the tap and wooden dowel..


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

were you get that tool from partner


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

You can get them at most supply houses.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Got mine a a local parts store "parts unlimited" in Manassas VA. Check online for "ONA Puller"


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

one left on Amazon

Amazon.com: Moen Faucet Cartridge Puller: Home Improvement


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/250856706096?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

I've used these for years, available at the big box stores.
Large one for posi-temps and smaller version for push n pulls.


----------

